# Suche RDA Vermächtnis der Horde



## phEEniKs (8. März 2012)

Hey Leutz,

suche eine RDA für Vermächtnis der Horde da dort mein Char liegt,
weiss jetzt nicht ob ich den auch auf nen anderen Server mitnehmen kann,
wenn ja, dann könnt ihr mir da auch gerne eine RDA schicken.

Char: "Taendruil"


----------



## Canibane (8. März 2012)

Hi Du,

hab dir eine PN geschickt, meld dich einfach. Ich stehe dir gern helfend zur Seite :-)


Canibane


----------



## dupchi1 (8. März 2012)

Wer noch eine Rolle braucht einfach peer PM melden habe noch welche.
Server: Wahrtbringer EU


----------



## Redix86 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,

hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zur RDA, kann man auch auf Cataclysm erweitern, wenn man auf dem Account nur Burning Crusade und noch kein WotLK hat?
Falls jemand noch eine Rolle übrig hat: Mein Server: Nathrezim

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß Redix


----------



## dupchi1 (8. März 2012)

Redix86 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mal ne allgemeine Frage zur RDA, kann man auch auf Cataclysm erweitern, wenn man auf dem Account nur Burning Crusade und noch kein WotLK hat?
> Falls jemand noch eine Rolle übrig hat: Mein Server: Nathrezim
> ...


 HiHo,
Habe dir ne Rolle auf dein Beatelnet geschickt und ja du wirst geupdatet auf cata wen du 30 tage spielzeit inverstierst


----------



## Torode (8. März 2012)

dupchi1 schrieb:


> HiHo,
> Habe dir ne Rolle auf dein Beatelnet geschickt und ja du wirst geupdatet auf cata wen du 30 tage spielzeit inverstierst



Das ist Blödsinn. Du wirst auch ohne die 30 Tage zu zahlen auf Cata geupgradet. Mir deucht, da will sich wer ein Mount aus der Unwissenheit anderer erschleichen.


----------

